# [Urgent] Buying advice on Power Supply for the mentioned config.



## Whistler81 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. I would be very grateful if your could kindly look at the following configuration and suggest a good power supply for me. I have very little idea about power supplies, so need your help here.

My Configuration is :

  Dell ST2320L
  Intex X700
  NZXT Vulcan

  Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD
  WDC Blue 500GB
  Seagate Barracuda 2000GB* x 2*
  Saphire Radeon 6670 1GB DDR5
  Intel Core2Quad Q8300 2.5Ghz 2.5Ghz
  Intel DG41KR
  2GB x 2 RAM
  LG SuperMulti (PATA)
  1 CoolerMaster 200mm LED Fan + 4 120mm LED fans

Thanks a lot in advance. Also i haven't actually purchased the SSD and the Additional 2TB internal HDDI intend to do it along with the power supply. Any questions for me will be promptly answered. Any comments/criticism about this configuration is welcome.
Happy New Year.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

that config is old...you have any upgrade idea's on your mind?
i would suggest a good 500w depending on your budget range.


----------



## Whistler81 (Dec 28, 2014)

i have no plans of upgrading this thing. My budget would be 2000/-


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

dats too low for a decent 500W 
take atleast an Antec VP450


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Get seasonic ss440bt or antec vp450p.


----------



## Whistler81 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok Antec VP450P at Flipkart is like 2838/- ill go for this one if you guys say. Its costly though.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

Whistler81 said:


> Ok Antec VP450P at Flipkart is like 2838/- ill go for this one if you guys say. Its costly though.



thats not costly


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2014)

it will be worth the money you spend.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Get seasonic ss440bt or antec vp450p.


sorry for hijacking
I'm using *pure sinewave* ups'es only.
I need a PSU for my* g3220* build, 4G CORSAIR RAM, GIGABYTE H81,840 EVO 120GB SSD,thats all. 
confused between *Corsair CX430V2 & Seasonic ECO 400W & Antec VP450P.
**
only concern is bad caps for CX430V2 and no heatsink for a component(name-forgot)
BUT*

My 1st ever branded PSU is CX430V2. using 3 of these.
Jun'12 - for a g620, no gpu build.
Sep'12- for a Athlon 4600+, no gpu build
Sep'14- for a FX6300+ SAPPHIRE R7 250 GPU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Any of the 3 will do. Seasonic will be better. Check whether there are any service centre near your area.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Any of the 3 will do. Seasonic will be better. Check whether there are any service centre near your area.



Chennai is my nearest place for electronics, however, I will be buying online...

"Any of the 3 will do" I cannot decide...I think of CX430v2 but it has bad caps


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Even antec vp450p has.  But those are fine for low end config for some yrs without any problem.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Even antec vp450p has.  But those are fine for low end config for some yrs without any problem.



so *seasonic eco series 400w*, would it give me a good life, say 10 years? , and I  won't upgrade.
I can't find review of seasonic eco series 400w anywhere


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Seasonic usually never compromise on quality. Check here. One review I found out [Preview] Seasonic SS-400BT ECO Series | murah tapi tak murahan! - CHIP Forum ,not in English though. Use google translate. It may take some time to rma as seasonic ,I think is little bit slow on rma, by don't think about it now


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Seasonic usually never compromise on quality. Check here. One review I found out [Preview] Seasonic SS-400BT ECO Series | murah tapi tak murahan! - CHIP Forum ,not in English though. Use google translate. It may take some time to rma as seasonic ,I think is little bit slow on rma, by don't think about it now



but input voltage for seasonic and antec is  *200-240* where as cx430 has *90~264V* , 
and my cx430v2 and zebronics 400w works at 275v, yep i tested it, immediately switched my inverter to ups mode  survived without any problem, still working good


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2014)

it will work. or else it will be automatically turned off due to the protective circuit.


----------

